# Minden ami mobiltelefon!



## golyo95 (2014 Május 8)

Ide a telefonos oldalakkal kapcsolatos dolgok, letöltő oldalak, friss információk kerülnek, amiket meglehet beszélni !


----------



## golyo95 (2014 Május 9)

[HIDE-THANKS]http://www.apkarchive.com/[/HIDE-THANKS]


----------



## Kiss László Tacsi (2017 December 24)

Ki mondta, hogy egy középkategóriás telefon nem kaphatna meg néhány jellemzőt a csúcskészülékek világából? A jövő évi Galaxy A8 éppen erre lehet egy jó példa.

Dupla frontoldali kamera, Infinity kijelző – nem, ez nem egy csúcskategóriás telefon, hanem a Samsung most bejelentett Galaxy A8-asa, pontosabban annak 2018-as kiadása, a készülék ugyanis áprilistól érhető majd el. A Samsung egyébként meglehetősen váratlanul jelentette be ezt az újdonságot, meg is lepte vele egy kicsit a tech-világot.

A Galaxy S8 és a Galaxy Note8 hagyományát követve a Galaxy A8 lesz a Samsung első olyan középkategóriás telefonja, amelynek Infinity kijelzője lesz (az ilyen megjelenítő nagyobb méretet kínál a telefon leterhelése nélkül). Egyébként egy 5,6”-es, full HD (2220 x 1080 pixeles),18,5:9 képarányú AMOLED kijelzőről van szó. A készülékben 1,6 GHz-es nyolcmagos processzor dolgozik majd 4 GB RAM támogatása mellett, és a belső, 32 GB-os tárhely microSD kártyával bővíthető (256 GB-ig), szóval ez a telefon még nem kapja meg a dél-koreai gyártó új flash-memóriáját. Az akku 3000 mAh-s.


----------



## funny350 (2018 Június 5)

Sziasztok! Mi a véleményetek a Xiaomi Redmi 4x-ról?

Nekem most az van és elég jónak tűnik.


----------



## airness (2018 Augusztus 13)

funny350 írta:


> Sziasztok! Mi a véleményetek a Xiaomi Redmi 4x-ról?
> 
> Nekem most az van és elég jónak tűnik.


Én a támogatás miatt félek ilyet venni. Tudod itthon garanciáztatni? Az tény, hogy jól felszereltek a Xiaomik.


----------



## Szalo Feri (2018 December 8)

Sziasztok! Tud valaki esetleg valamilyen információt 4 colos iPhone jövőbeli megjelenéséről? Hívhatják akár SE2-nek, vagy másnak...


----------



## topikrisz (2018 December 8)

valamimilyet olvastam pont a multkor


----------



## zolika67 (2019 Március 23)

funny350 írta:


> Sziasztok! Mi a véleményetek a Xiaomi Redmi 4x-ról?
> 
> Nekem most az van és elég jónak tűnik.


Nagyon jó márka, nálam most ez az 5 vagy a 6. xiaomi telefonom, most a mi mix2 van nagyon szeretem....


----------



## Zenészsanyi55 (2019 Március 30)

Sziasztok, sok jót írnak a xiaomi telefonokról. Vannak aköztük profi telefonok. Bár nekem 90 % Samsung volt idáig, azért más márkákat is szívesen kipróbálnék.


----------



## Csermák Anita (2020 Szeptember 3)

Jók a a Xiaomi telefonok. Pl. a Redmi Note széria ár-tudás értéke kíváló szerintem.


----------



## Atomkahu (2020 Október 1)

Nekem is van Xiaomi, Redmi 6 pontosabban.
Nagyon szeretem, gyors, nem fagy, csak ajánlani tudom!


----------



## Majer Levente (2020 Október 4)

Én maradok a Samsungnál.Az be vált nagyon


----------



## YVS (2020 November 9)

Van esetleg tapasztalata valakinek, hogy Huawei telefonokon, melyek nem kaptak meg a Google Playt, mennyire korulmenyes "beszerezni" kivulrol Google alkalmazasokat?


----------



## mellody31 (2020 November 13)

YVS írta:


> Van esetleg tapasztalata valakinek, hogy Huawei telefonokon, melyek nem kaptak meg a Google Playt, mennyire korulmenyes "beszerezni" kivulrol Google alkalmazasokat?


Semmivel nem lett rosszabb az alkalmazások elérhetősége. Gyakorlatilag mindent meg lehet szerezni, nem mondanám körülményesnek.


----------



## DoDó Rush (2021 Január 14)

funny350 írta:


> Sziasztok! Mi a véleményetek a Xiaomi Redmi 4x-ról?
> 
> Nekem most az van és elég jónak tűnik.


Szerintem egy nagyon jól sikerült telefon. Én 3 évig nyúztam, most 2 éve fiam átvette és még mindig több mint 1 napig bírja az aksi és minden rendesen fut rajta.


----------

